# gekürzte Kinderkurbeln



## stratege-0815 (21. November 2013)

Ich habe noch ein Paar gekürzte Kinderkurbeln 145mm abzugeben. Ein Gewinde ist nicht ganz zu schön sauber, Pedale lassen sich aber zuverlässig fest einschrauben. 45,- plus Porto.

Gebürstete Oberfläche. Wer mag kann hier noch feilen, schleifen und polieren und das letzte rausholen - geug Material ist da. Leichter gefräst ist da nichts.









Kontakt per PN


----------



## Y_G (21. November 2013)

welche Basis ist das LX oder XT?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stratege-0815 (21. November 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> welche Basis ist das LX oder XT?



eine alte LX


----------



## Y_G (21. November 2013)

schade dann bin ich raus ...


----------



## BOOZE (21. November 2013)

Was ist den da für ein Unterschied?


----------



## michfisch (21. November 2013)

Würde mich auch interessieren! 
Es gibt fast kein Unterschied.  Wenn sie poliert sind kann es eh keiner mehr feststellen,  da der Stempel an der Pedalaufnahme weg ist.
Gruß M


----------



## Y_G (21. November 2013)

Die XT ist wohl anders hergestellt, es gibt beim Schmieden und wohl auch beim Material Unterschiede. Daher ist/soll die XT stabiler sein und man kann mehr rausfräsen.


----------



## stratege-0815 (22. November 2013)

Beim Preis bin ich flexibel.  Stellt euch die Teile als Basis vor an denen ihr noch schleifen feilen fräsen könnt wie ihr wollt. Das sich diese nicht so sehr ausfräsen lassen halte ich für ein Gerücht.  Er werden ja Kinder damit fahren wie fest sollten die denn reintreten als das die Stabilität gefährdet werden könnte.


----------



## Y_G (22. November 2013)

stratege-0815 schrieb:


> Er werden ja Kinder damit fahren wie fest sollten die denn reintreten als das die Stabilität gefährdet werden könnte.



Kommt drauf an was man alles raus- und abfräsen will...


----------



## BOOZE (22. November 2013)

Meine sind schon grenzwertig die ich gemacht habe.


----------



## michfisch (22. November 2013)

meine müssten heute kommen. Dabei eine 550er ausgefräst und gekürzt, und eine LX auch gekürzt und gefräst (die war aber schlanker) mal sehn wie sie geworden sind. Bilder folgen.
Gruss M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (22. November 2013)

GEIL! 
Ich freu mich, meine Kurbeln sind da. Jetzt noch Aufnahme für 3. Blatt wegflexen, polieren und gut is.
Die silberne hatte ein Ausgangsgewicht von 561gr.
Hat der Heiko schön gemacht, oder?


----------



## siq (25. November 2013)

sogar innen an den Kurbelarmen überflüssiges Material herausgefräst


----------



## michfisch (25. November 2013)

klar so war es ja auch bestellt. Kosten: Kürzen je 30 und fräsen 7-9 und beste Kommunikation.
Da werde ich noch mal meine Singlespeedkurbel bearbeiten lassen.



siq schrieb:


> sogar innen an den Kurbelarmen überflüssiges Material herausgefräst


----------



## siq (25. November 2013)

das ist wirklich echt fair. 
Vielleicht baut der Heiko ja dann mal in Zukunft auch eine HTII Einspannvorrichtung


----------



## trifi70 (25. November 2013)

Seht ihr, hat sich die Geduld doch gelohnt. 

Wegen der Einspannvorrichtung frage ich mich, ob es ev. nicht einfacher wäre, das (bis auf Ausnahmen wie z.B. bei Roelof) doch immer vorhandene und später abzuschneidende Pedalauge dafür zu benutzen. Mit einem weiteren (flexiblen) Abstützpunkt hätte man damit keine Einschränkungen mehr bzgl. der Kurbelausführung und könnte auch HT II Kurbeln kürzen. Warum macht man das nicht, hat es einfach noch niemand probiert?


----------



## michfisch (25. November 2013)

Frag oder schreib doch mal den Heiko an.
Das wäre super, wenn man auch andere Sachen machen könnte. 
Gruß M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (25. November 2013)

Ich denke eine HT2 lässt sich durch die Stahlachse sogar viel besser spannen als Vierkant. Und für die linke Seite könnte man eine HT2-Achse zum Aufspannen nehmen.

Wie schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben dürfte das Problem eher sein dass die Kurbel nach dem Kürzen oben offen ist und es dafür keine saubere Lösung gibt. Um das Pedalgewinde würde ich mir selbst im hohlen Teil der Kurbel keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## trifi70 (25. November 2013)

Nee, offen ist die glücklicherweise nicht. Auf den Fotos der gekürzten SLX (152 oder 155mm?) sieht man, dass der Hohlraum gerade so ins neue Pedalgewinde reinragt. Wenn man sie auf 135 kürzte, sähe es anders aus, wird aber vermutlich niemand machen. Es geht ja vor allem um sehr kleine 26" Rahmen mit modernen BB-Standard, wo teils nur HT II Modelle passen.

Im Falle CC und HT II ist es wohl ein rein technisches Problem des Aufspannens. Aber lösbar.


----------



## michfisch (25. November 2013)

Nicht diskutieren und mutmaßen, sondern einfach mal nachfragen
"warum nicht" sonst ist die Seite wieder voll von allen Kanidaten die was meinen oder schätzen.
Gruss M


----------



## Floh (25. November 2013)

Ich weiß dass CC das schon abgelehnt hat, hat hier einer gepostet.
Ich wüsste wie es geht und würde es mir zutrauen, aber
ich habe momentan keinen Bedarf.

Das Spekulieren überlasse ich dann lieber anderen.


----------



## michfisch (25. November 2013)

Siq hat aber bedarf,  evtl.  Kommt ihr ja da zusammen. 
Gruß M


----------



## johnparka (25. November 2013)

Gelöscht


----------



## stivinix (25. November 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Seht ihr, hat sich die Geduld doch gelohnt.
> 
> Wegen der Einspannvorrichtung frage ich mich, ob es ev. nicht einfacher wäre, das (bis auf Ausnahmen wie z.B. bei Roelof) doch immer vorhandene und später abzuschneidende Pedalauge dafür zu benutzen. Mit einem weiteren (flexiblen) Abstützpunkt hätte man damit keine Einschränkungen mehr bzgl. der Kurbelausführung und könnte auch HT II Kurbeln kürzen. Warum macht man das nicht, hat es einfach noch niemand probiert?



meinst du so?


----------



## trifi70 (25. November 2013)

Im Prinzip ja. Es sieht hier allerdings so aus, als ob die durchs Pedalauge gehende Schraube nicht "greift", sondern nur die Kurbel aufspannt. Dafür muss diese an der Aufnahme absolut plan sein. Manche haben hier eine Senkung o.ä. Ich würde eine Pedalachse nehmen, diese in die Kurbel fest eindrehen und parallel zur Bohrachse einspannen. Zusätzlich die Kurbel an einem weiteren Punkt fixieren/klemmen, damit sie sich nicht verdrehen kann. Dann ist das zu bohrende Loch exakt in Flucht zum bestehenden und damit sollte es passen. Dies wäre jetzt nicht unbedingt der Vorschlag für den Heimwerker, sondern eher für semiprofessionelle Leute, die öfter Kurbeln kürzen. Der kritische Vorgang des Pedalauge Bohrens und Gewinde schneidens wäre unabhängiger von der Kurbelbauart.


----------



## siq (26. November 2013)

Heiko von CC hat geschrieben dass sie nur 4Kant Kurbeln kürzen können, weil sie auch nur eine 4Kant Einspannvorrichtung haben. Technisch ist das sicher lösbar auch andere Standards zu kürzen, aber ich denke bevor CC HTII Kurbelkürzungen anbietet, wollen sie auch eine professionelle Einspannvorrichtung haben und das finde ich auch gut so. 
Prinzipiell würde ich mir das Kürzen auch selber zutrauen, allerdings fehlt es halt wie vermutlich den meisten hier, am geeigneten Maschinenpark/Werkzeug. Und ehrlich gesagt, bevor ich es womöglich selber verbastle, lasse ich das mal lieber und halte bis dahin die Augen offen.


----------



## Floh (26. November 2013)

Jeder Schlosser der einen Teilkopf für seine Fräse besitzt kann eine HTII-Kurbel sauber spannen. Also jeder eigentlich.
Für die linke Seite bräuchte man von einer (defekten) rechten Kurbel die Stahlachse, dann ginge auch das ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (26. November 2013)

naja, mir würde es auch langen wenn dann halt ein Schlosser o.ä die im Lot zur Welle stehenden neuen 12.9mm Bohrungen machen könnte. Den Rest, also Gewindeschneiden und sauber ablängen würde ich auch noch selber hinkriegen. Ich schaue mal bei uns. Ich kenne noch einen Mechaniker, den frage ich mal.


----------



## BOOZE (26. November 2013)

So einfach wie ihr das so darstellt wird es sicherlich nicht, dazu braucht man auch entsprechend grosse Aufspannungen und Maschinen dazu.
Bei meiner Fräse würde das schon nicht mehr gehen.


----------



## Floh (26. November 2013)

Gut ist eine Vorrichtung wo man beide Kurbelseiten gleichzeitig aufspannen kann und ein passendes Programm dazu wo man nur noch die Kurbellänge variieren muss. Das kostet schon ein bisschen.
Ganz klassisch von Hand braucht ein geübter Fräser auch ca. eine halbe Stunde mit Einmessen und Ausrichten.


----------



## siq (26. November 2013)

Wenn die neuen Löcher fluchten, ist der Rest keine grosse Sache mehr, denke ich zumindest. Aber bis das mit den neuen Löchern passt, ist das eben ein ziehmlicher Aufwand und auch kaum im Keller als taugliche DIY Bastellösung per Akkuschrauber zu bewerkstelligen. 
nur so als Möglichkeit: ich überlege gerade ob man eine DIY Einspannvorrichtung basteln könnte, in dem man einen alten Rahmen (ich habe noch einen rumfliegen) zersägt und auf eine stabile ebene Plattform zB. Holzplatte o.ä schrauben könnte. Daran könnte man dann ein HTII Innenlager mitsamt der zu kürzenden Kurbel montieren. Es müsste dann so auch möglich sein die Kurbel auch umgedreht wieder zu montieren um die andere Kurbelseite neu zu bohren (per Standbohrmaschine natürlich). Ach ja, zum Bohren müssten dann die Kurbelarme noch irgendwie arretiert werden. Fragen über Fragen ......


----------



## Floh (26. November 2013)

Am einfachsten geht es mit Schnellspann-Pratzen:





Eine solide Basis wäre eine 20mm Alu-Platte mit einer Aufnahme für die Achse der rechten Kurbelseite und einer Aufnahme für die linke Seite. Klemmen kann man die linke Seite über die eingebauten Inbus-Schrauben. Die beste Aufnahme wäre wiederum eine richtige HTII-Achse wie schon gesagt, aber was Rundes würde es notfalls auch tun.

Dann braucht es noch jeweils einen höhen- und seitenverstellbaren Pin der in die Original-Pedalbohrung greift. Das Fixieren erfolgt dann einmal oben auf der Original-Pedalbohrung und einmal an der Kurbelachse durch die oben gezeigten Spanner.

Ach Mann, ich konstruier einfach mal so ein Ding damit die Diskussionen aufhören


----------



## superseven77 (26. November 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Ach Mann, ich konstruier einfach mal so ein Ding damit die Diskussionen aufhören



Hallo

Das ist doch mal ne Ansage. Dann muss hier nicht ewig weiter diskutiert werden.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## siq (26. November 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Ach Mann, ich konstruier einfach mal so ein Ding damit die Diskussionen aufhören



finde ich auch gut


----------



## Floh (27. November 2013)

Kleiner Zwischenstand um beide Kurbelarme auf einmal zu verarzten:





In die hohlen Hülsen steckt man die HT2-Achsen. Rechts ist ja eh eine dran, für links muss man eine kannibalisieren. Da müssen noch seitlich Gewindebohrungen rein damit man die festklemmen kann. Ich habe gefunden HT2 hat 24 mm, die Toleranz kenne ich leider nicht aber es soll ja leicht reingehen.
Im Idealfall kann die linke Kurbel dann einfach mit dem Shimano-Plastikzapfen auf der kannibalisierten HT2-Achse befestigt werden, den man eh besitzt wenn man die Kurbel hat, und die 2 Inbusschrauben für die Klemmung auf dem Vielzahn zieht man mit an.
Für rechts müsste es wohl so eine Spannpratze sein, muss ich nochmal gucken wo ich eine in 3D herkriege und die braucht dann noch eine Basis.

Die grünen Teile haben unten ein M12 Gewinde und oben einen Zapfen der in ein 9/16 Gewinde reinpassen sollte. Über das Gewinde sind sie höhenverstellbar damit man unterschiedlich gekröpfte Kurbeln bearbeiten kann. von oben wird die Kurbel dann am Gewinde mit einer Unterlegscheibe und einer M8 Schraube fixiert.

Die Grundplatte hat vier Langlöcher, in den Traversen sind jeweils 2 M10 Gewinde, so daß man die Vorrichtung auf Kurbellängen zwischen 165 und 180 mm einstellen kann.
Im Moment fehlen mir noch relativ viele Maße. Achsbreite ist 73 mm, soweit klar. Aber wie dick sind die Kurbeln am Pedalgewinde?


----------



## BOOZE (27. November 2013)

Nicht schlecht aumen:

Meinst du die Konstruktion ist stabil genug, das man das fräsen kann ohne Schwingungen usw.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (27. November 2013)

kommt auf den Fräser und die Schnittwerte an... muss halt was scharfes sein und am besten was mit einem kleinen Kappa damit es mehr nach unten drückt und nicht nur zur Seite. Vielleicht einen Vollradiusfräser, dann sieht die Nut auch netter aus und sollte auch stabiler sein als eine 90° Nut.


----------



## Floh (28. November 2013)

Fräsen sollte man nur in Längsrichtung entlang der Kurbel, dann sollte es gehen. Ich habe ja schon bei Vierkant-Kurbeln zugeschaut, im Idealfall senkt man ja nur von oben eine plane Fläche und bohrt dann in einer exakt definierten Position.
Ein Abstützen in der Mitte halte ich für unnötig, bzw. es wird kaum definiert gehen, weil ja jede Kurbel anders aussieht.
Zum Ausfräsen oder zum Kürzen eignet sich die Vorrichtung weniger, schon alleine weil ja das alte Pedalgewinde zum Aufspannen verwendet wird.

Aber das würde ich eh mit einer Bandsäge machen oder ganz old fashioned: Gerade absägen und rund feilen.


----------



## siq (2. Dezember 2013)

sieht vielversprechend aus


----------



## siq (4. Dezember 2013)

ich habe mir gestern die alte 660er SLX Kurbel nochmals genau angeschaut. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass auf der Pedalseite beide Kurbelarme exakt plane und zum Pedalgewinde fluchtende Flächen haben. Ergo könnte ich die Kurbelarme gewendet plan auf dieser Fläche einspannen und von der Rückseite her per Standbohrmaschine Bohren und Gewindeschneiden. 
Da ich dann gestern auch gleich den einen festgefressenen Pedalachsenstumpf per Aufsägen entfernt habe, ist die Kurbel in diesem Zustand eh nur noch Schrott. Daher denke ich werde ich es auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen. Mehr als wegwerfen kann ich die ja jetzt eh nicht mehr. 
Ich berichte dann ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## michfisch (4. Dezember 2013)

Am besten Video drehen, wird bestimmt lustig!
Ich freu mich.
Gruss M


----------



## Toni172 (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir auch eine alte SLX Kurbel besorgt. Diese habe ich gestern dem Werkzeugmacher meines Vertrauens gegeben. Er soll sie auf 155mm kürzen.
Bin mal gespannt was dabei heraus kommt. Kann aber noch etwas dauern. Ich habe ihm gesagt das es nicht so dringend ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superseven77 (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

Das interessiert mich auch sehr.
Bitte Bilder davon.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## siq (4. Dezember 2013)

so, die Gewindeschneider habe ich jetzt bei B-C bestellt. Schaun mer dann mal wie gedd dem dann.....


----------



## siq (13. Dezember 2013)

also, DIY Kurbelkürzung hat geklappt, wie mit obig beschriebener Methode. 660er SLX  von 175 auf 152mm. Ich habe mir noch neue Bohrer besorgt. Zuerst körnen, dann Zentrierbohrer, dann 5mm, dann 10mm, dann 13mm und dann gleich den Gewindescheider an der Bohrspindel eingespannt. Ich konnte dann das Gewinde schneiden indem ich manuell am Keilriemen der Standbohrmaschine gezogen habe (bei abgeschaltetem Motor natürlich  ). Jedenfalls war die Herausforderung eigentlich nur bis alles von der Einspannung her gepasst hat. Ob die neuen Pedalgewinde 100% genau fluchten kann ich auch nicht sagen. Man merkt jedoch von Hand gedreht keine Unwucht und meine Tochter ist schon ein bisschen Testgefahren und hat auch nichts Negatives merken können.


Gewicht inkl. HTII Lagerschalen: 645g
Gewicht kpl. mit 34er Alu KB, Alu KB Schr.,Alu Bashring und HTII Lagerschalen: 752g
alte Kurbel kpl. (32er Stahl KB und Plastik Bash) inkl. Innenlager: 1085g


----------



## Roelof (13. Dezember 2013)

sehr hübsch gemacht!  gefällt mir - und die blauen Kettenblatt-Schrauben passen wie die Faust aufs Auge...


----------



## Floh (13. Dezember 2013)

DAS sieht super aus! Glückwunsch!
Tipp aus unserer Werkstatt: Man kann das Gewinde mit Windeisen machen ganz normal, aber die Gewindebohrer haben eine kleine Zentrierbohrung obendrauf. Wenn man sich einen Zentrierstift in die Bohrmaschine spannt kann man damit den Gewindebohrer senkrecht halten und das Gewinde ganz normal von Hand schneiden. Man braucht aber einen Helfer der die Pinole mit sanftem Druck vor Ort hält.


----------



## siq (13. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Blumen. Ja, diese Zentrierung oben auf den Gewindeschneidern habe ich gesehen, war mir aber bis jetzt nicht klar wofür die da sind  Jedenfalls ging es auch nicht schlecht mit "am Keilriemen ziehen".
Ansonsten für potentielle Nachahmer: vermutlich wäre eine Aluplattform besser wie die eine aus Holz.


----------



## michfisch (13. Dezember 2013)

Sehr lecker! Schön gemacht!
Sieht auch am Rädchen stimmig aus. 
Gruß M


----------



## Roelof (13. Dezember 2013)

ist doch noch genug Fleisch dran... das hier ist extrem:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2334557&postcount=1

oder die hier:

http://www.pardo.net/bike/pic/fail-001/sweet-wings/0.5-ebay2X061.jpg

die letztere ist leider immer wieder gerissen, aber nich am Pedal-Ende, sondern am Spider...


----------



## lekanteto (13. Dezember 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> ist doch noch genug Fleisch dran... das hier ist extrem:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2334557&postcount=1



In dem Beitrag steht was von Titan. Ich weiß nicht, ob man das einfach so mit Alu vergleichen kann.

Für ein 12" Rad hatte ich mal eine FC-M563 gekürzt. Da war links und rechts auch kaum noch Material übrig. Gehalten hat es bisher trotzdem.
Und das Rad von siq sieht ja auch nicht so aus, als ob damit Bike Park Besuche geplant wären. ;-)


----------



## superseven77 (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

Die Kurbel ist doch prima geworden.
Das Rad sieht erste Sahne aus.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (13. Dezember 2013)

auf dem Foto sieht es zwar nach recht wenig Fleisch aus, aber da ist noch einiges mehr dran, da ein Teil noch vom recht breit ausfallenden Xpedo Pedalachsenflansch abgedeckt wird. Aber auch sonst hätte ich keine Bedenken für den angedachten Einsatzzweck


----------



## michfisch (13. Dezember 2013)

So, da ist schon mal die Ausgangsposition für eine neue Kurbel zum kürzen. Race Face Forged Turbine
 Soll auf 140mm gekürzt werden. Ist genug Fleisch für das Gewinde vorhanden 9mm. Gesamtdicke 13mm
 Wenn sie fertig sind gibt es weitere Bilder.
 Gruss M


----------



## superseven77 (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo


Ich hatte Customcranks angschrieben um dort meine S600 Kurbel kürzen zu lassen.
Leider kürzen die immer nur noch die Vierkant Kurbeln.


Also bleibt mir nix anderes übrig mich nach Alternativen umzuschauen.
Welches Gewindeschneideset ist empfehlenswert?
Bohrer ist 13mm?


Falls jemand Lust haben sollte, und die Zeit, daß für mich zu machen,wäre das natürlich auch ne tolle Sache.
Für Unkosten würde ich selbstverständlich aufkommen.




Gruß Bernd


----------



## Floh (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe jetzt für kleines Geld einen echten Exoten erstanden:
Shimano Hollowtech 1 -Kurbeln mit Vierkant-Aufnahme, aber schon mit 104er 4-fach Lochkreis.
Ich lass mir jetzt mal eine Aufspannplatte anfertigen. Als Aufnahme für den Vierkant wird die in zwei Teile gesägte Achse des Cube-"Tretlagers" dienen, aufgespannt wird mit den original-Kurbelschrauben.
Ist eine 170er Kurbel, ich wollte auf 150 kürzen. Bilder folgen, wahrscheinlich erst im neuen Jahr. Die Kurbellänge brauche ich ja erst in einigen Jahren... und wenn das Experiment schiefgeht habe ich nur 20 Euro vernichtet.
Ich sehe schon, ich muss mich mal nach einer gebrauchten Fräsmaschine umgucken.


----------



## siq (16. Dezember 2013)

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=41_100_1132&products_id=4058

das wäre dann meine 4Kant Alternative auch mit 4x LK104mm gewesen.


----------



## michfisch (16. Dezember 2013)

Die Race Face hat 94er LK


----------



## BOOZE (16. Dezember 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, ich muss mich mal nach einer gebrauchten Fräsmaschine umgucken.



 Das ist dann wie wenn man einen Liter Milch haben möchte und deswegen sich eine Kuh kauft.


----------



## Y_G (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich könnte schon lange eine Fräse und eine Drehmaschine bekommen, nur wohin soll ich das stellen? Keller ist schon voll


----------



## Floh (16. Dezember 2013)

Also was mit 300x300 Aufspannfläche ist relativ günstig und braucht man immer wieder. Bevor ich mir eine Standbohrmaschine kauf nehm ich lieber das.
Problem ist nur eine Maschine zu kriegen die nicht so ausgenudelt ist und wo möglichst ein halbwegs ordentlicher Satz Werkzeuge dabei ist sonst vernichtet man da sowas von viel Geld...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (16. Dezember 2013)

ich besorge Dir eine mit 1.000x400 mm Werkzeuge kann ich günstig besorgen, dafür schicke ich Dir dann meine Projekte zum bearbeiten. Ach ja Maschine ist dann mit selbstabholung


----------



## BOOZE (16. Dezember 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Also was mit 300x300 Aufspannfläche ist relativ günstig und braucht man immer wieder.



Hast du da was in Petto oder kannst was dazu erzählen?


----------



## Floh (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich könnte aus unserer Ausbildungsabteilung die eine oder andere Fräse abstauben, die wollen die eigentlich loswerden und die Teile sind nie viel gelaufen.
Deshalb würde ich die auch kaufen, weil ich nicht genug davon verstehe um zu irgendeiner Auktion zu latschen und auf gut Glück eine Fräsmaschine zu kaufen.


----------



## BOOZE (17. Dezember 2013)

Ja staube dann gleich eine für mich ab, gibt auch Provision, damit kannst du dir dann etwas Zubehör dafür kaufen.
Fräs arbeiten für den Heimgebrauch kann man lernen, mit jedem Werkstück wirst du besser.


----------



## Floh (17. Dezember 2013)

ähm, ich habe das mal gelernt... auch wenn´s schon ein bisschen her ist. Im Moment muss ich das erstmal nach hinten schieben, weil andere Sachen wichtiger sind. Aber irgendwann steht so ein Ding bei mir im Keller.


----------



## siq (17. Dezember 2013)

btw
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=664968


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevens28/2 (3. Januar 2014)

Hat einer diesbezüglich was anzubieten für eine 4-5 Jährige.....dachte so an 115 -130mm Kurbeln mit Innenlager, gerne auch was selbst entworfenes!

Gruß
Olli


----------



## michfisch (3. Januar 2014)

Kann dir eine von den beiden Kurbeln anbieten, da ich 2 habe machen lassen.
Sind allerdings mitte/mitte 110mm.  
Melde dich einfach, Preislich werden wir schon einig.
Gruss M


----------



## michfisch (7. Januar 2014)

So,
Heiko von Customcranks hat wieder sehr schöne Arbeit geleistet, auf 145mm gekürzt. Guggst Du hier:
Und mit dem ganzen Geraffel (Schrauben und FSA DH Kettenblatt) annehmbares Gewicht.
Jetzt noch ein Innenlager und dann wird alles zusammengesteckt. Präsentiert dann unter Poison 24.
Gruss Michael


----------



## trolliver (7. Januar 2014)

Jo, ist gut geworden, auch mit den bereits vorhandenen Kehlen in den Kurbelarmen, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ist der Preis noch 30 oder 32 Euro?

Das Gewicht ist mehr als in Ordnung für 145mm Länge. Meine 563er von Shimano wiegen etwa soviel in 115mm.

Oliver


----------



## michfisch (7. Januar 2014)

Preis liegt immer noch bei 30€


----------



## Y_G (7. Januar 2014)

Für das 24" brauche ich ja auch wieder Kurbeln. Was denkt Ihr, ist als Basis eine XT oder eine alte DuraAce besser geeignet. Die DuraAce hat ja einen 130er LK oder nehmen die sich dann beim Endgewicht nach der Bearbeitung nichts mehr?


----------



## trolliver (7. Januar 2014)

Was willst du denn als KB verbauen? Reichen dir die 39Z für 130er LK? Immerhin geht dann ja nix mehr darunter.

Ich würde immer von MTB-Kurbeln ausgehen. Ich glaube auch kaum, daß es höhere Gewichtsunterschiede im zweistelligen Grammbereicht zwischen DA und XT gibt.


----------



## EmDoubleU (7. Januar 2014)

Hi,

entschuldigt, wenn ich eine kurze Zwischenfrage stelle, aber ist auf der Seite von Customcranks nicht die Info, dass keine Aufträge mehr angenommen werden? Oder macht er nur für Stammkunden eine Ausnahme bzw. wie ist die Praxis gegenwärtig? Ich frage nur, weil die o.a. Race Face ja anscheinend über CC gekürzt wurde.


----------



## trolliver (7. Januar 2014)

Da hilft nur, bei Heiko selbst nachzufragen. Kurbel kürzen steht glaube ich auf einem anderen Blatt als sonstige Aufträge.


----------



## trifi70 (8. Januar 2014)

Y_G schrieb:


> Für das 24" brauche ich ja auch wieder Kurbeln. Was denkt Ihr, ist als Basis eine XT oder eine alte DuraAce besser geeignet. Die DuraAce hat ja einen 130er LK oder nehmen die sich dann beim Endgewicht nach der Bearbeitung nichts mehr?


Je nach Modell gehen an der DA auch kleinere KB. Die Konstruktion ist etwas speziell, das kleinste wird am mittleren KB befestigt. Das schränkt die Auswahl fürs mittlere KB natürlich ein. Die Kettenlinie wird im Falle 3fach dann über ein längeres Innenlager korrigiert.

Vermutlich wirst Du aber kein 3fach montieren wollen und Dich mit 39 als kleinstem KB zufrieden geben.

Zur Beurteilung was leichter ist, wäre interessant, auf welche Modelle Du Dich beziehst. 4Kant, Octalink oder noch moderner? Ich würde unabhängig davon wohl zur XT greifen, welche zwar ein paar g mehr wiegt, dafür aber auch mehr Flexibilität bei den KB bietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (8. Januar 2014)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> entschuldigt, wenn ich eine kurze Zwischenfrage stelle, aber ist auf der Seite von Customcranks nicht die Info, dass keine Aufträge mehr angenommen werden? Oder macht er nur für Stammkunden eine Ausnahme bzw. wie ist die Praxis gegenwärtig? Ich frage nur, weil die o.a. Race Face ja anscheinend über CC gekürzt wurde.


Auf der Seite steht, das der Kurbelverkauf eingeschränkt ist.
Ich habe Heiko eine email gesendet und danach angerufen und dann meine Kurbeln gesendet, alle Kurbeln sind innerhalb von 2 Wochen zurückgewesen.
Gruss Michael


----------



## michfisch (8. Januar 2014)

Y_G schrieb:


> Für das 24" brauche ich ja auch wieder Kurbeln. Was denkt Ihr, ist als Basis eine XT oder eine alte DuraAce besser geeignet. Die DuraAce hat ja einen 130er LK oder nehmen die sich dann beim Endgewicht nach der Bearbeitung nichts mehr?


Hi,
ich habe noch eine auf 145mm gekürzte LX, 4-kant, 3-fach Kurbel abzugeben.
Wenn Interesse, dann noch mal melden.
Gruss Michael


----------



## lekanteto (8. Januar 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 266595


Mich würde mal ein Foto mit eingeschraubtem Pedal interessieren. Wieviel Gewinde guckt da dann innen raus?


----------



## michfisch (8. Januar 2014)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Mich würde mal ein Foto mit eingeschraubtem Pedal interessieren. Wieviel Gewinde guckt da dann innen raus?


Hi,
gar nicht so viel! so ca. 2mm
Foto kann ich noch machen.
Gruss Michael


----------



## Y_G (8. Januar 2014)

@trifi70: ich rede von 4-Kant, hatte ich vergessen. Ich würde auf 1x9 oder 1x10 umbauen wollen. Ich war auch schon davon ausgegangen das es vom Gewicht wohl keinen großen Unterschied machen wird. Dann werde ich schauen ob ich wieder eine 730 schießen kann...


----------



## trifi70 (8. Januar 2014)

Bei WW entnehme ich 50g Unterschied DA zu XT. Mehr als ich gedacht hätte. Ich vermute mal, dass gebrauchte DA auch etwas teurer als die XT gehandelt werden. Is ja auch die Top-Gruppe, XT "nur" 2. Wahl... Wie gesagt gäbe bei mir die min. KB-Größe den Ausschlag. Bei 4Kant holst Du noch g am Tretlager, wobei wir letztens in einem anderen Thread festgestellt haben, dass die Auswahl bei den wirklich leichten auch nicht mehr so recht gegeben ist... Und bei DA wirst Du ein längeres Lager brauchen, damit die Kurbel am Hinterbau vorbeikommt. Müsste man also in Kombination schauen, was man überhaupt noch passend kaufen kann. Und wo die Kettenlinie dann landet. Vermutlich KB auf Innenposition montieren und Bashring außen dazu.


----------



## trolliver (8. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist eine günstige Zeit zum Kurbeln Kaufen. Die Preise in der Bucht liegen deutlich niedriger als noch im Herbst. Ich lege mir ab und zu was auf Beobachten, um ein Vorgefühl für die nächsten Käuffe zu bekommen.


----------



## Y_G (8. Januar 2014)

hab jetzt eine XT 4-Kant gekauft, dann muss ich halt einfach mehr Fräsen  Innenlager werde ich versuchen wieder ein Tune zu bekommen. Mal sehen was ich da so finde. Hab ja noch locker ein Jahr Zeit für den Aufbau.


----------



## trolliver (9. Januar 2014)

Na, das ging ja schnell. Tune habe ich schon lange auf'm Radar, bislang aber nie etwas auch nur halbwegs günstiges gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (10. Januar 2014)

Mich würde mal ein Foto mit eingeschraubtem Pedal interessieren. Wieviel Gewinde guckt da dann innen raus?[/quote]
Hi, hier mal ein Foto


----------



## trolliver (10. Januar 2014)

Mich würde es nicht stören. Eventuell würde ich die Kurbeln polieren (lassen).

Oliver


----------



## michfisch (10. Januar 2014)

[quot"trolliver, post: 11645940, member: 13206"]Mich würde es nicht stören. Eventuell würde ich die Kurbeln polieren (lassen).

Oliver[/quote]
Nee, gar nicht.  Das ganze Bike wird weiß.  Auch die Kurbel


----------



## trolliver (10. Januar 2014)

Das ist natürlich was anderes. Ohne Einhörner oder sonstiges? 

Oliver

PS: Du kannst zum Zitieren auch den Link in der unteren rechten Ecke jedes Posts nehmen. Wenn du ihn editierst, immer auf die Vollständigkeit der Code-Befehle achten, hier quote bzw. /quote jeweils in rechteckigen Klammern.


----------



## trifi70 (10. Januar 2014)

Sieht gar nicht mal schlecht aus. Wenn man die 1,5 Gewindegänge wegfeilen würde (nur Gewinde, etwas angefast, Rest stehen lassen), sähe es fast so aus als ob es so sein muss.


----------



## michfisch (10. Januar 2014)

Das mit dem Link mache ich meist so, leider funktioniert das vom Handy nicht immer, da verrutscht schon mal ne Zeile oder sie ist ganz weg.
Wegfeilen tu ich da mal ger nix, weil es nicht stört, ist ja noch ein Überstand der Kurbeln da. Ist natürlich auch eine sehr große Aufnahme
Gruss Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (10. Januar 2014)

ach so trolliver, da kommt diesmal gar nichts drauf, Kinder werden ja auch mal größer und nachen dann auf Bling bling oder Edel.


----------



## Floh (13. Januar 2014)

Custom Cranks ist anscheinend ziemlich gut ausgelastet, vielleicht haben sie das gepostet damit sie ihre Wartezeiten mal etwas verkürzen können?


----------



## stivinix (27. Januar 2014)

Falls jemand eine serienkurbel sucht: bei chainreaction gibts die xt 2-fach kurbel (38/24) in 165mm zum günstigen preis (136.-)!


----------



## G-ZERO FX (12. Juni 2021)

Hi... suche eine kurze bzw gekürzte Kurbel für meine 140cm große Tochter... Vll kann ja jemand was anbieten

Gruß


----------

